# Would Hc work? And what types of plants do you like?



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
So as you may have seen, I am starting to set up a new tank! (Nano i think? it is a 5gal) And I am starting to pick out a few plants. 
The lighting i will be using is either Life-glo or colorMax ( the bulb light kind)
I am thinking florite will be my substrate (I have narrowed out ADA because of the cost/ not getting CRS anymore..)
And starting january, i will be dosing with excel (once a month should do it i think)

The question!
I have heard Hc was sorta demanding, would my set up work wellfor this plant? I really love the look of Hc.. something about a lawn in my tank is just great 
And as a background plant i was thinking hair grass. 
I was also thinking of some flame moss on driftwood.
These are plants are some I found interesting,

I would LOVE to hear some other peoples favorite foreground/ background plant though! 
Or even a plant you think would look good!  
Thanks everyone! 

-curtis


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had luck with excel and HC in my 29g. At either rate, I'd think you'd want to dose it more often than once a month though man...

I'd stick with dwarf hair grass, I've got that going in my 10g without co2 and it looks pretty good, far more successful than the HC attempts.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yah.. maybe I will start with something easier  
With the dward hair grass, I would use that as a foreground plant right?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I would if I were you, just to make it easier on yourself.
Correct, put it into the foreground and have all your stems plants and what not behind it.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright!  sounds good!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine at our sponsor aqua flora nurseries. I bought two "buckets" of it for my 10 gallon.

Although if you're dosing and have good light it will grow a lot better than mine did.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahh, we will see!  
Do you have any favororite background plants? Something that would look nice behind a few peices of drift wood?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia):









It goes well with a bunch of green plants. Too much green gets boring, I like breaking it up with the "Pinks".


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooo, That would add a nice touch to the tank!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I find flourite is a bit too light for HC. I have not tried other substrate so I can not comment on others. I successfully grow HC in florite though but it is a bit hard to plant and keep the HC down. Even RCS sometime is able to pull HC up from flourite.


----------

